
Has ‘Diversity’ Lost Its Meaning? - kelukelugames
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/01/magazine/has-diversity-lost-its-meaning.html?smid=tw-share&_r=0
======
kelukelugames
It's trite . Just like "work life balance", "equity". Another buzzword to
throw at college candidates.

